# EMERGANCY! Fire evacuation!



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

there is a Huge! fire in Bastrop and Leander in Tx. i live in Ceder park and may have to be evacuated!   is there any other things for my hedgie i should bring with me besides carrier cage, food, water, and a blenket! This is Urgant!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you have the main things. Transport-safe carrier, his food/water, a blanket or hedgie bag to sleep in...If you can, I'd also grab his wheel and maybe if you have something you use or could use for a temporary playpen or cage in case you're away from home for a bit? I would also try and get some handwarmers in case you need to keep him warm. I hope things turn out okay!! Keep us updated!


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

If you have a scale take one, if you have time to pack up your heating things then do it, or just throw in an electric heating pad or blanket and some extra liners. As Lilysmommy said if you can grab the wheel. 
I have been watching these fires closely because I have family that lives there. They only had a matter of minutes to get out before the way out was cut off, but they left as soon as they were told to.

Please stay safe.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

make sure everything is together incase you have to get out right away (like pack a box or something). But be safe!!! don't forget about some of your belongings.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

Just checking... I know it's been over a week, but are you all right? Did you end up having to evacuate? I suppose if you did, you may not be able to post. I'm just a bit worried both for you and your hedgie.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

we didn't have to evacuate  but the fire was close! :shock: me and my hedgie are doing fine! right now he's happily running on his new CSW!


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad to hear that you and Truffles are doing all right.

Cruising the forums tonight has given a me a bit of vicarious stress with so many people with injured or ill hedgies. Good to hear that someone is doing well.


----------

